# Protein Scum



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Was not sure where to post this. Move if needed. My question is I have a planted tank that I get allot of that protein film on the top of my water. I was wonder does anyone run a protein skimmer at night to rid this problem? Or any ideas of how anyone has dealt with this. Or am I just being over paranoid about the exchange of gases. The tank is a 55gal tub. Heavily planted with C02 and a canister filter. Use a drop checker to maintain high C02 levels.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to put a freshwater skimmer on your intake tube to the canister filter. That will take care of any surface skum.


----------



## Metalmaid (Dec 2, 2008)

When I hade this i removed as much as possible manually (just dragging toiletpaper along the surface). I also moved the filter so I recieved more circulation on the surface. After a week the scum was gone.

Another thing that might work is to change the fishfood.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

+1 on the freshwater skimmer. Fluval has one that works pretty good:

http://www.fluvalparts.com/servlet/the-63/240/Detail


----------



## merk1_99 (Dec 3, 2008)

I used the paper towel method every other day for a bit. Once I pulled my carbon out of my HOB the flow increased and now it is only sporadic tiny patches floating in the tank. I have a SEIO 620 which i may add to the tank to blow at the surface to disappate the rest of the scum. If that desn't work I will be adding a surface skimmer.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

pfertz said:


> +1 on the freshwater skimmer. Fluval has one that works pretty good:
> 
> http://www.fluvalparts.com/servlet/the-63/240/Detail


I :second:that!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I run a cannister filter, but use the Aqua Clear HOB also and the skimmer works great on it. I have no scum ever when running it on two different tanks that used to be covered with it all the time. Works great on a newly set up tank also when you get stuff from your new substrat. I always use one when setting up new tanks or changing out stem plants and replanting.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i just use red platys to take care of my protein film. they work great and i don't need extra equipment.


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Karebear said:


> You might want to put a freshwater skimmer on your intake tube to the canister filter. That will take care of any surface skum.


Is there a difference between a freshwater skimmer and a salt water skimmer? Also does anyone have any experience with using a skimmer on their freshwater tank. If so can they suggest a product. Also I would think you would only use this at night in order to retain your C02 levels during the day. If I'm thinking wrong please correct me. I am using one of those Marineland Multi-Stage Canister Filter C360 not a Fluval so I am going to probably purchase a separate skimmer unit.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They are two different things. A freshwater skimmer only removes floating scum off the surface of the water & a saltwater skimmer removes impurities from the water, causing a foaming action. Saltwater skimmers will not work in freshwater. You can leave the surface skimmer running 24/7, it does not cause the loss of C02.


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I did a lot of searching and didn't find much on freshwater skimmers. There are a few out there but they are pretty expensive. But, I did find a DIY one that looks like it will work well. Not sure about this fourm's rules on sharing links, if it cannot be on here please remove it. If someone would like to look for it it's on the krib. I will post the link below.

http://www.thekrib.com/Filters/Busko/


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is the one is use... http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...mer?&query=surface+skimmer&queryType=0&offset=

Then there is this one... http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...mer?&query=surface+skimmer&queryType=0&offset=

I believe they are the same, but just different names.

& yet another... 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...art?&query=surface+skimmer&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

The Aquaclear & Fluval skimmers are the same, the difference is the fittings/adapters included with each branding. 

They work fairly well, though breaking every other "tooth" off of the floating strainer is helpful. Heated 1/2" ID tubing will fit onto the body of the skimmer intake.


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you for your help, I guess I can put out $16.00 dollars for one of those for the fulval and see if I can get it to fit. I was looking at finding the parts for the DIY one and that may be more expensive than buying this one. Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Karebear said:


> You might want to put a freshwater skimmer on your intake tube to the canister filter. That will take care of any surface skum.


I thought of getting the Eheim skimmer for this reason but read online that it's not the greatest.

Anyone know if these HOB filters with the skimmer attached work ok? See here:

http://tinyurl.com/694ptv

Or does anyone know if the Fluval skimmer attachment can be adapted to fit an Eheim tubing for a 2026/2028?


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

freydo said:


> i just use red platys to take care of my protein film. they work great and i don't need extra equipment.


Black mollies too. Cheap and effective.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Any of the Fluval/Aquaclear/Tom's surface skimmers can be adapted. The flex tube is approx 5/8" (which is like 16 mm I think). You can use whatever adapters necessary to match the tubing. I had one on my Marineland C220 canister but ended up picking up a separate AC 50 just to run the skimmer.

Charlie


----------

